# did research on cam, just want to double check with you pros.



## phantomGTSLOW (Feb 3, 2013)

hey guys, ill make this short. i have 2006 manual gto

current mods. 
Pacesetter long tubes
aftermarket cone intake kit ( was on car ewhen i bought it) 
one piece aluminum driveshaft

COMP Cams K54-444-11 GEN III/LS1/LS6 350 Xtreme XE-R 273 Roller Cam K-KIT

what do you guys think ? it comes with springs, lifters, pretty much everything. 

In the future, I intend to get a procharger and upgrade my heads, but thats the far future, probably years down the road. 

I called comp cams, and they suggested this set up from what i told them. 

thanks for looking guys

oh yeah, should I get a different oil pump for when I install this thing since ill be down there anyway?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That would be a good cam for a NA or a Supercharged engine,


----------

